# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  How can I tell if im about to fall asleep?**

## Mkmaster2400

How can I tell if im about to fall asleep?**
It would really help with a lucid dream technique that im trying.

----------


## guitarboy

Use the search feature. Induce the sleep and you can tell when your body is going in to paralysis. Your body would be asleep, while your mind awake. Essentially, lucid dreaming.

----------

